# Yeah. I am here!!!!!!



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey you guys. My name is Adam Thorton. I am 12 Years old and new to the forum. I was just kicked off of Methodz Of Madness for saying mean things. (I don't think that is going to be a problem here!) My user name is propman.


----------



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

*Don't be mean and be nice !*

Over my dead body you will and I give a sh** about it and so be nice.


----------



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

*Talk nice and play nice !!!*



propman said:


> Hey you guys. My name is Adam Thorton. I am 12 Years old and new to the forum. I was just kicked off of Methodz Of Madness for saying mean things. (I don't think that is going to be a problem here!) My user name is propman.


Oh quit crabing and be nice because halloween is comein soon.


----------

